# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  tuyển cộng tác viên bán hàng online vòng tay phong thủy

## hoanuong988

*Shop Hanoigiare.com tuyển cộng tác viên nữ bán vòng tay phong thủy*

*- Do nhu cầu mở rộng quy mô shop cần tuyển thêm một số vị trí bán vòng tay phong thủy dành cho nữ* 

*Giá sản phẩm 300k/ bộ rất dễ bán chiết khấu cao  các bạn liên hệ trực tiếp qua mail : Mrdiep.shoponline154@gmail.com* * để trao đổi trực tiếp.*

*1. Yêu cầu công việc:
*- Đối tượng tuyển dụng: Nam,Nữ từ không giới hạn độ tuổi.
- Thành thạo internet và có nhiều tương tác trên mạng xã hội, diễn đàn. 
- Có quan hệ rộng là một lợi thế.

*2. Cách Bán Hàng :*

Chủ yếu bán thông qua mối quan hệ các mạng xã hội facebook bạn nào có nhu cầu kiếm thêm thu nhập liên hệ trực tiếp qua mail hoặc *zalo số đt 0902277552* để trao đổi trực tiếp nhé.

Dưới đây là một số hình ảnh sản phẩm các bạn có thể lấy về

----------

